# MXL sizing confusion



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Can some one give some input... 

I think this is a 57cm century geometry frame 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400132799826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

(Im thinking that the seller has got the top tube length ever so slightly wrong (and is 56.8cm long) As he says seat tube is 56.5 c-c and 58.5 c-t. I've automatically thought that this is a 57cm bot a 58cm ?? but am not entirely sure......


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I've only heard of the MX Leader frames being constructed with Century geometry, not Corsa. However, for that price I'd explain your concerns and ask the seller to double check the measurements.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

As it had the 150mm head tube I was convinced it must be a 57cm (c-c) 

A 56cm has a 140mm head tube what height head tube is a 58cm frame ??


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

My 58cm MXL has a 160mm head tube.



bolo yeung said:


> As it had the 150mm head tube I was convinced it must be a 57cm (c-c)
> 
> A 56cm has a 140mm head tube what height head tube is a 58cm frame ??


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks.

double checked with seller. apparently all okay and measurements are as a 57cm century geometry frame.... apparently


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Can someone confirm the head tube height on a 59cm and 60cm MX Leader please ? 

Can't be sure but I'm fairly certain the MXL I've recently been offered has custom geometry. Seat tube = 59cm C-C (60cm C-T) Top tube = 57cm C-C, Head tube = 16.8cm tall.


----------

